# Upgrade time



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

So I was given a 10D a year ago as a hand me down and the lens was junk and I believe broken when it was given to me.

So, Right now all I have is 50mm portrait lens which is a lot of fun and I have taken some great pictures with it.

Time to upgrade something though. So if you had a $1000 budget, would you buy one of these T4i packages online right now with junk lenses or would you invest in something like this and keep using the 10D

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-24-105mm-USM-Lens-Cameras/dp/B000B84KAW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1357420389&sr=8-2&keywords=canon+l+series+lenses

I am kind of leaning towards buying the better lens and upgrading the body to a 60D next Christmas.

Thoughts?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Totally your choice but a camera can do wonders with a stock lens. Also you can rent a lens if you really need something for an occasion. 

I would take that $1000 and buy a 60D or 7D if you can find one and then buy lenses later. The camera technology has come so far since the 10D.


----------



## camowag (Aug 25, 2005)

Some deals here...http://www.pixtus.com/forum/buy-sell/


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I would get a used 40D, they have beautiful picture quality, but don't do low light well. You can find one for $300-400 used, then spend the rest of the money on a good lens. ISO 1600 is about as high you want to go if you're making big prints. For web viewing you could go ISO3200 on the 40D. For a lens, look at a EF50 F1.4, EF85, or even a 28-135 EF or 18-55EFs Zoom.


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

I notice none of you guys recommended the T3i or T4i that seem to be very popular right now.

Thanks guys, I will start researching the 40-60D bodies and the 7D


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

The T3/4i camera's are more popular with everyday entry level photogs. You need a camera you can grow in to and get more use out of with regards to usability and features. The D series cameras will give you that advantage. Better to have a camera with features you don't use now than wanting to trade up again for a camera that has features you need. 

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

The T41 has one feature that more expensive D series cams do not have.......the ability to continuously focus while in video mode. It also has the exclusive ability to take nice picture in backlighting situation.


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks DSL_PWR and mas360, I definitely want to invest something I can grow into. I don't plan on shooting video, as I don't ever shoot video now. I have a decent camcorder that I haven't even taken out of the bag in years.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

If the budget is 1K, a 7D might be out of reach unless you buy used. These sites have a bunch of good info to research about Canon Bodies.
http://www.dpreview.com/products/canon
http://www.fredmiranda.com/
http://photography-on-the.net/forum/
If you decide to buy used, Fred Mirandas site is a good place to look. There is a rating system for folks that buy and sell. Its a free site, you just need to join. I have bought and sold a bunch of gear there and never had a problem. I am Davis B, over there so If I can help just let me know. 
I would recomend a decent body, and spend the most of good quality Glass. 
The bodies seem to drop in value quite a bit when the next new camera is released, but the glass actually is an investment. You will hang on to a good performing lens a lot longer than a body as there is always leaps in tech every 6 or so months with new Camera body design.
Something to ponder about the 7D, Its a whole new animal, and will take a bit to learn, so many features and custom choices to use it can be a bit overwhelming. The auto focus in a Hybrid based on the 1D4 AF system.
Ive seen many folks buy a 7D and get frustrated that the Pics are out of focus and a lot of grain in the captures. With that camera you have to be pretty much spot on with the exposure as It isnt as forgiving as to other crop bodies.
And the focus system will take a bit to learn and get used to. So if you are willing to invest the time, its an outstanding machine. I love mine. Just be prepaired for a bunch of blurry photos at first. Not trying to steer ya away, just want you to understand.
If birds are what you are after a 1.6 crop factor camera will be the best choice, (40D, 50D, 7D) as the add reach will help
If you are set on the 7D, then I would pair that with a 24-105L IS, and 100-400L IS for a great overall setup.
Used prices approx
7D - 900-1100
24-105 - 600 - 800
100-400 - 1100 - 1300.
So yes it can add up quickly. Consider the Canon 500mm F4 IS MK2 goes for approx 12-13K :biggrin:, the ultra birding lens. The one in my Avatar is a Canon 300 2.8 IS and is 4K or better itself.
Hope this helps


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Seems I can not edit the original message but, for the original question, I would go with the 24-105. I use mine all the time as a great walkaround lens, good range, color and contrast. Maybe shop around a bit for a good quality used one first and save a bit of money. As long as its a more recent datecode.


----------



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

What do you like to shoot? Like stargazer said the 24-105 is great. I mostly use that or my Sigma 30 1.4. I have the 7D myself and the bodies are getting cheaper. I'd go with glass first. Usually twice a year Canon has a 20% off refurbished items. That's how I got my 7D and I have around 15k shot the past two years. If you have a broken Canon PS you can trade that in for a discount instead of waiting for their sale


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I just had my T2i stolen and I replaced it with the T4i. I like the T4i, but I loved my t2i. I am going to buy the t2i body for the picture quality. The T4i is bigger, heavier and doesn't do well in low light situations. (neither do) The t2i was lighter, felt better in my hand, the settings could be changed quicker to accommodate different scenarios without much thought. The t4i has more to offer and is very software heavy for shooting pics. Options galore. Having the flexibility to know the settings and making quick changes for the environment your shooting in is a big plus. Do not get me wrong, both are excellent cameras. But, I want the best of both worlds. If there is another camera that shoots better quality photos I would love to compare pictures. I am a firm believer in knowing how to use the tool in every situation without breaking the bank and these two tolls can really capture a moment.


----------

